# no audio - driver install timeout



## chiptape (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi.

I have a hp dv6-1030us laptop with Vista 64-bit.

My battery died last night during Windows Update.
Among the updates was one for sound and one for the touchpad.

Now I have no sound.
And touchpad doesn't show up in Device Manager. There's an Unknown Device.

Volume control? on taskbar sez "No Audio Output Device is installed."

Device Manager:

"IDT High Definition Audio CODEC" has an exclamation mark and said:

"
This device is not configured correctly. (Code 1)
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.
To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.
"

After uninstalling the device, it sez:

No drivers are installed for this device.

I've tried updating the driver from Device Manager,
Reinstalling drivers from device manager,
Deleting devices,
Installing new and old version drivers from hp.com,
Windows update,
chatting with hp
(hp tried Recovery Manager, deleting the device, BIOS update. They suggest system restore (which I have turned off) or system recovery)

I briefly had sound after installing a downloaded driver from hp until my battery died again.

Two devices are found on boot:
IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
and
Unknown Device

Found New Hardware takes forever and then sez:

"
Found New Hardware - Unknown Device

Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device

Windows found the driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.

Unknown Device

This operation returned because the timeout period expired.

If you know the manufacturer of the device, you can visit its website and check the support section for driver software.
"

And I get the same results with IDT High Definition Audio CODEC.
Can you help?
Thanks


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

While you have Vista, the XP instructions at this site should also work for you -> Install Default Audio Codec in Windows XP

That should get your Audio Codecs fixed up.

gl


----------



## chiptape (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I get this:

Add Hardware

Completing the Add Hardware Wizard

The following hardware was not installed:

IDT High Definition Audio CODEC

An error occurred during the installation of the device.

The class installer has denied the request to install or upgrade this device.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry - out of ideas.

Edit: -> http://www.idt.com/content/vista/removingamigratedvistadriver.pdf

Worth a look anyway.


----------



## chiptape (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks a bunch.

Control Panel (not classic view) >
Uninstall a Program

seemed to do the trick.

Then I used Recovery Manager or something to reinstall.


----------

